# 155/80/13 MARSHALL TOURING GET THEM WHILE I GOT THEM



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

I GOT MARSHALLS AGAIN READY TO SHIP PLENTY OF SETS 275.00 SET


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Is that $275 p/u or shipped?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

How much for that 72 spoke in the pic above..


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> How much for that 72 spoke in the pic above..


Ha ha


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> Is that $275 p/u or shipped?


Where are u at


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ralph9577 said:


> Ha ha


Are you still buffing these out if so pm ill take a set er two:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm in fresno bro.


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> Is that $275 p/u or shipped?


 :nicoderm:How much p/u ?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> I'm in fresno bro.


285 shipped to you


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

73loukat said:


> :nicoderm:How much p/u ?


260.00 to pick up


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Are you still buffing these out if so pm ill take a set er two:biggrin:


i can buff a couple or few sets for you let me know how many you need


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Try


----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

Where u out of bro?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Stockton ca.


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

glad to you see your back bro whats the price shipped tto me. 83687


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

how much for a buffed set to 88061?


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

BEEN LOOKIN EVERYWHERE IN THE LAST HALF HOUR. THIS IS THE GOING RATE EVERYWHERE EXCEPT FOR THE GUYS TRYING TO MAKE MORE. FOUND ONE AT $54 A PIECE IN GEORGIA


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm blowing them out 260 set


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Bones 87 said:


> how much for a buffed set to 88061?


I'm trying to stay away from buffing them this time around too many headaches last time


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

15 sets sold Damn these are going fast


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

latinxs said:


> glad to you see your back bro whats the price shipped tto me. 83687


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

JUST PICKED UP MORE TODAY GOTTA GET ANOTHER LOAD TOMORROW


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

How much to 93434


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ralph9577 said:


> JUST PICKED UP MORE TODAY GOTTA GET ANOTHER LOAD TOMORROW


dang lowko you dont play!
nice tires i love my marshalls!!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

KURSED1 said:


> How much to 93434


Shipping to you is 38.00 for a set of 4 tires


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

JUST PICK UP ANOTHER TRUCK LOAD DAMN THESE ARE MOVING QUIK


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 86_CutlassSalon (Feb 3, 2007)

how much shipped to 83221


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

How much for a set shipped to 75217


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

86_CutlassSalon said:


> how much shipped to 83221


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

biggie84 said:


> How much for a set shipped to 75217


Pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

what about a set of four shipped to 94513, (northern cali)


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

how much shipped to 79925 texas


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

lowc said:


> how much shipped to 79925 texas


pm sent


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

pm me your number I want 2 sets thanks


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

good deal!!!!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

heres my number 209-216-8332


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

on my way to san jose with a load :sprint:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

hey if anyone in the san jose area looking for some while im there im taking 2 extra sets besides the ones spoken for give me a call


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Damn tires went quick today 10 sets sold in san Jose today


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

How much to 92324


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

BLAZED_OUT_909 said:


> How much to 92324


Pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

We compared them to tiger paws and they are thinner than tiger paws real close to firestone


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

how much for 5 shipped to georgetown tx 78626. im a repeat customer,:biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

damn today was a good day for a wednessday 7 sets sold so far today not many sets left and when theyre gone they are gone!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

ralph9577 said:


> damn today was a good day for a wednessday 7 sets sold so far today not many sets left and when theyre gone they are gone!


it will be 8 sets sold today if you give me a quote,


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

spook said:


> how much for 5 shipped to georgetown tx 78626. im a repeat customer,:biggrin:


 pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

spook said:


> it will be 8 sets sold today if you give me a quote,


lol, i doubt it for some reason texas is expensive to ship for me and that fifth tire really gets it up there


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

ralph9577 said:


> lol, i doubt it for some reason texas is expensive to ship for me and that fifth tire really gets it up there


pm me a quote for 4 tires for now.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

spook said:


> pm me a quote for 4 tires for now.


Pm sent on shipping 4 tires and shipping 5


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

A set shipped to 79763? u think we can get them here befor easter weekend?


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

spook said:


> it will be 8 sets sold today if you give me a quote,


:worship:tires will be on their way


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

73 Rag said:


> A set shipped to 79763? u think we can get them here befor easter weekend?


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Marshal vs tigerpaw


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

View attachment 458421

Marshal vs tigerpaw


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE THE MARSHALS ARE SMALLER THAN TIGERPAWS


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

picking up last load tomorrow


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Price on a set shipped to 93274


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

toker1 said:


> Price on a set shipped to 93274


Pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Well picked up last load yesterday been going pretty quilt


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

pm price shipped 93277


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> pm price shipped 93277


Pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

got my tires in today, thanks.


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

Got any tires left? 1 set shipped to 48342...


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Yup pm sent


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

A set shipped to 79701


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

spook said:


> got my tires in today, thanks.


no problem bro


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

Got my tires today. Thanks, Ralph.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

mrwoods said:


> A set shipped to 79701


pm sent


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

TTT FOR GOOD LOOKING TIRES(MARSHALS) AT A GOOD PRICE


ralph9577 said:


> no problem bro


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

ralph9577 said:


> TTT


Got any llantas left or did they all sell?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

LOWELLRIDER said:


> Got any llantas left or did they all sell?


still got them ill be in san jose this weekend


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

sunday at the mecha show........


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

are these the same tires???


----------



## Az95833 (Mar 14, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> are these the same tires???


Those look like hercules (mk iv)


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> are these the same tires???


kinda hard to tell


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

LOWELLRIDER said:


> Got any llantas left or did they all sell?


I sent you a pm with my number. I'm in nor cal ready to pick up a set if u have em with you. Thanks


----------



## Az95833 (Mar 14, 2010)

I need a set this weekend I'm in sacra.
Lmk when I can grab em from u bro.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Az95833 said:


> I need a set this weekend I'm in sacra.
> Lmk when I can grab em from u bro.


Ok ill be in Stockton on sun if u wanna come by


----------



## Az95833 (Mar 14, 2010)

Pm your number and ill give u a call


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

HERES MY NUMBER 209-216-8332


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

I've got prestolite motors, & i need some tires for the 66 impala. lets talk get back at me


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

PM set of tires to zip 75149. Thanks


----------



## felix munn (Jan 16, 2008)

PM a set 2 zip 38109!!!! Holla at me


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

maximus63 said:


> PM set of tires to zip 75149. Thanks


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

felix munn said:


> PM a set 2 zip 38109!!!! Holla at me


pm sent


----------



## lb_sws_405 (Jan 1, 2011)

How much they goin for


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

lb_sws_405 said:


> How much they goin for


270.00 set


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ralph9577 said:


> 270.00 set



Tht single showed today... 
Thanks again
TTT FOR THE HOMIE!!!


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

I got mine's.  tires look sweet can't wait to get em on my car
Thanks Ralph


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Tht single showed today...
> Thanks again
> TTT FOR THE HOMIE!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

how much to ship to 94591


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

arts66 said:


> how much to ship to 94591


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Marcosp13 (Apr 30, 2007)

How much for a set shipped to 85122


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks again Ralph, tires are on and looking good.:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

arts66 said:


> thanks again Ralph, tires are on and looking good.:thumbsup::worship:


post a pic


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

these are cut marshall.


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

Damn the whitewall tire game has sure changed.
I used to buy these Marshalls at my local Wal Mart when they went on sale for $22 ea lol.
It was prob 10 years ago but still....
They are nice tires I still have a set.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

how much would you ship a set to 92336...southern cali?


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

And a set to 38023?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TEMPER909IE said:


> how much would you ship a set to 92336...southern cali?


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TAYLORMADE said:


> And a set to 38023?


pm sent


----------



## datinmans58 (Feb 7, 2011)

HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 50317 THANKS


----------



## COSMO (Jun 10, 2011)

How much for a set to 77521


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

datinmans58 said:


> HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 50317 THANKS


Pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

COSMO said:


> How much for a set to 77521


Pm sent


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

whats your address I need 1


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

Can you ship out to Australia?


----------



## Javi91782 (Jun 28, 2012)

I need a set I'm in 78660


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

sorry guys i was working long hours wsnt able to get back to peps ...back to working normal hours but yes i still have them all day long 270.00 set


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

YOU STILL HAVE A SET??


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

flip236 said:


> YOU STILL HAVE A SET??


X2


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I need 1 single shipped to 92104 I know the thread is old but o well if anyone gots a new one hit me


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

How much for a set to 92507


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

Need a set shipped to 88203 !!!! How much


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

these are nice tires, wish they were still available


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Any left ???


----------

